# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  Before they were huge!

## ibiza69

Here are some pics of pros before there were what they are today; HUGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


dorian at 21

----------


## ibiza69

lee preist

----------


## ibiza69

jay cutler

----------


## ibiza69

ronnie coleman

----------


## ibiza69

milos sarcev

----------


## ibiza69

milos 2

----------


## ibiza69

milos 3

----------


## ibiza69

another lee priest

----------


## ibiza69

arnold

----------


## ibiza69

:Smilie:

----------


## ibiza69

sergio oliva

----------


## ibiza69

franco columbu

----------


## ibiza69

cutler :Big Grin:

----------


## ibiza69

jay

----------


## ibiza69

mike francoise

----------


## ibiza69

nasser :EEK!:

----------


## ibiza69

nasser2

----------


## ibiza69

nasser3

----------


## ibiza69

nasser4

----------


## ibiza69

lou ferrigno, not so HULKING  :LOL:

----------


## ibiza69

tom prince in his early 20's, but still a freak

----------


## ibiza69

tom prince

----------


## ibiza69

markus ruhl

----------


## ibiza69

markus ruhl at 19, the year he started BBing

----------


## ibiza69

markus ruhl at 21(i think), FREAK

----------


## MysticGohan

Now i'm realising how traps realy add to your over all look.

----------


## ibiza69

markus now

----------


## zzo18

Thanks for posting the pics bro...very interesting!

----------


## BigGreen

good thread....anyway you slice it nasser was naturally destined to be huge....unless his mother gave him d-bol to shut him up as a young lad

----------


## ibiza69

jay cutler at age 19

----------


## retired

the transformation of Markus Ruhl is actually quite disturbing...

----------


## ibiza69

> _Originally posted by gordero_ 
> *the transformation of Markus Ruhl is actually quite disturbing...*


lol, i agree, but i'd still rather be a freak then a pencil neck geek. hey that rhymes  :LOL:   :Big Grin:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :LOL:

----------


## Luke530

Ronnie

----------


## Luke530

Jay

----------


## ZachG_85

Jay looks like he's wearing a muscle suit  :Big Grin:

----------


## jimmibo

Very cool pics!!

Looking at the early shots of Jay, there's hope for me yet...  :Strong Smiley:

----------


## saboudian

god damn, look how much muscle ruhl put on between age 19 and 21, thats gotta be at least 100lbs of muscle. I don't even know if its possible to put on that much muscle on in 2 years, so i think he's older then 21 in the second one.

----------


## RageControl

> god damn, look how much muscle ruhl put on between age 19 and 21, thats gotta be at least 100lbs of muscle. I don't even know if its possible to put on that much muscle on in 2 years, so i think he's older then 21 in the second one.



Id have to agree no way thats only 2 years.  :EEK!:

----------


## ibiza69

> _Originally posted by RageControl_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> Id have to agree no way thats only 2 years. *


the pic was taken either in 94 or 95, don't know when he was born but he does way 240+ lbs in that pic.

----------


## ECKO 747

Bro this is an awesome motivational post........  :Smilie:

----------


## CrImEScEnE666

ruhl def started juicing way early.

----------


## chinups

Thats weird cause everyone is always saying these guys are genetic freaks and most of them looked like me and you when they first first started (not all of them). I guess if you take enough of that shit and train/eat right you can do it too.

----------


## FKITLETSGO

Jay Cutler looks awesome for 19....im jealous

----------


## vector

Anyone has the pic of dillet at 17 where he stands near his girlfriend or sister?

----------


## saboudian

there was some before and after pics of art atwood in i think it was a muscular development magazine about 4months or so ago, when he was 19 he looked absolutely incredible, if someone can find em you gotta post em.

----------


## BrownBomber

God Damn....Nasser actually had symmetry!!!!

Vector-I know what pic your talking about. He was wearing some small ass shorts and looking skinny. I'll try and find it.

----------


## ibiza69

art atwood

----------


## Headbussaz

Tight Thread

----------


## FancyLad

marcus definately got uglier as he got bigger...

----------


## ZachG_85

Actually that really tan picture of Ruhl is when he's 24. The second picture of him is after four years. It's all on his home page.

----------


## cowboy

yea i am stupid. You just missed out on a sell here . I just did not know how to order from here . u know there r many of sites to go here . So if u want to call someone stupid u loose sorry.

----------


## saboudian

Jeff Willet in 1993, Teenage Mr. Michigan

----------


## saboudian

Jeff Willet in 1999

----------


## cowboy

Yea i would like to order some dermagain 15428.

----------


## PTbyJason

> Yea i would like to order some dermagain 15428.


Hey bro, give me a call if you want to order that from this website. Posting on here doesn't do it. Give me a call at allsportsnutrition.com at 877-460-1704 from 10 AM until 7 PM Monday through Friday and I will be more than happy to help you out.

Ask for Jason. Thank you for supporting AR.  :Smilie:

----------


## gundam675

lol ptbyjason

----------


## Catamount

Awesome post!!!! I love the one of Dorian.

----------


## biganfg

Its good to see that Ronnie was once human aswell LoL!!!

----------


## collar

look how small ronnie was lol

----------

